# asking gp for tests or at clinic



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Ladies

I am wanting to egg-share and donate i wanted to know if you go tests done at clinic or gp and what you had to pay. I am goingto ask my gp to do all my tests but dont think he will but worth a try any help or advice would be good.

Tam


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Tam  

My GP was great and has funded all the blood tests my clinic has asked for. Which was great as its saved us £400!! its definately worth asking. 



Moocat


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
I asked my GP and they were fine with doing it as were the clinic I was at but they told me it could take up to 6months to get one of the test results back (think it was the Karyotype - no idea how to spell it!) and I naturally wanted to crack on with it.  The clinic could get the results back in 4 weeks. So I was going to pay for that one and get all the others done by my GP but it actually worked out that for only another £20 the clinic did all mine and DHs and the karyotype one for about £250 and got the results in 4 weeks so helped move the job along a lot.  It was something to do with where they send the blood for that particular test.  However, when I did IUI my GP paid for all my blood tests and DHs - might be worth finding out how long the results will take to come through.

Hope this helps!!

xx


----------

